# The Future of Human Evolution



## Arthur_Vandelay (May 3, 2005)

Whatever the merits of its speculations and prognostications, the following MSNBC feature is simply fascinating:



> *Human evolution at the crossroads*
> 
> By Alan Boyle
> Science editor
> ...


----------



## Hammersmith (May 3, 2005)

I saw a documentary about how scientists were using a machine called "Cerebro" to pinpoint potential mutants in the next stage of human evolution  Interesting article, and some thought provoking ideas, but it seems to be mostly some fairly juvenile guesswork.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (May 3, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> I saw a documentary about how scientists were using a machine called "Cerebro" to pinpoint potential mutants in the next stage of human evolution



_A la_ X-men?


----------

